# Artificial Insemination Equipment



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.swienty.com/default.asp?pid=5&ref=1093&root=1024

If you start at the main page (www.swienty.com) you can choose another language if you like. Then go to "Queen breeding" then "Artificial insemination".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Also there's some info on making your own equipment here:
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/ii_equip.html


----------



## Cristian Radut (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you, Michael!
It's always a pleasure (for many of us) to read your posts.

I didn't know that i can find a kit at Swienty's, which are europeans. Denmark is pretty closer of my country, Romania, compared to US. Is Swienty a producer that has a reputation in US? I intended to get a basic kit from Latshaw Apiaries, although shipping would cost me much more $.

Are there other oportunities: Beeworks, MannLake, etc. IF they are serious, of course...??


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*i.i*

http://www.besamungsgeraet.de/__en/catalog-equipments/

Schley ins. these are very good.


----------



## Cristian Radut (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep, they are pretty professional! Thank you Velbert!
I have a small problem, I couldn't find any price.
What's the final price of the basic kit?
Can you help me finding out? Or they will comunicate a price only privately, via email, etc.?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*E-mail*

you are welcome
[email protected]

Ask for the price list


----------



## Justi (Apr 9, 2021)

Michael Bush said:


> Also there's some info on making your own equipment here:
> Instrumental Insemination Equipment, for use with queen honey bees


Has any one ever used aquarium c02 rigs for anesthesia on there queens


----------

